# a look into the past



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

it seems as though i've come an extremely long way in the fish hobby even though it's been only a little over a year. my knowledge in regards to freshwater fish and care grew exponentially after i learned about predfish.net and pfury.com. recently i've decided to delve into the saltwater realm, but i'd like to take a look back into my days with freshwater









enjoy these craptastic pictures of piranhas, puffers, cichlids and more.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

more


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

more


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE P'S..you made the right choice with saltwater..







welcome salty-dawg..

always liked this shot:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

more


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

last batch for now


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thePACK said:


> NICE P'S..you made the right choice with saltwater..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, who edited it?!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I like the puffer


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pics, those Pygo's are HUGE







But the fahaka is just the most beautiful one of them all


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you have just the one tank? how have you managed to own so many different fish? i have a catfish that i have had for 8 years, and it was 4 when i got it....old bugger.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> you have just the one tank? how have you managed to own so many different fish? i have a catfish that i have had for 8 years, and it was 4 when i got it....old bugger.
> [snapback]1092902[/snapback]​


i had 5 tanks. a 180g, 60g, 29g hex, and two 10g. right now the only one in commission is the 60g. the rest were sold.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dammit Man, your Pics Suck! They hurt my eyes :rasp:

Did you get rid of that Fahaka???????


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Love the aro


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet pics


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

only a little over a year and you have all these cool fishes? not bad.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sup hyphen,cool pictures....just want you to know the puffers doing great.best of luck with your sw


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mr.bearhasyourlady said:


> sup hyphen,cool pictures....just want you to know the puffers doing great.best of luck with your sw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mang. its comforting to know that the puffer went into good hands


----------

